# Ryder Cup Style...North east 'v' Yorkshire II



## Hobbit (May 3, 2014)

After a titanic battle down near Leeds a couple of months back..http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-Cup-style-match-YORKSHIRE-V-NE-Sun-2nd-March. Obviously the north easterners, ably led by Wayman came away as Champions... a date and venue for the return match has been agreed.

The Date: Sunday 21st Sept, tee off @ 12:00.

The venue: Wynyard GC... http://www.wynyardgolfclub.co.uk/

The cost: Â£45. Coffee and bacon rolls on arrival. 18 holes. Meal afterwards(one course).

Those interested, please append your name. I'll post up a Paypal link in a few weeks if there's enough interest.

So far;

North east

Hobbit (5)


Yorkshire

2Blue (12)


----------



## drawboy (May 3, 2014)

Put me down for the White Rose pal.


----------



## Wayman (May 3, 2014)

Get me down for this hobbit


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 3, 2014)

Put me down for the North East please. I'll be the official photographer too, if you like, in my capacity as a famous, highly regarded local sports photographer (my assessment only)


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2014)

North East

Hobbit 
Wayman
Maninblack

Yorkshire

2Blue
Drawboy

*Looks like the NE is 3-2 up already*


----------



## Marshy77 (May 3, 2014)

Put me down for the Yorkshire boys.


----------



## Lump (May 3, 2014)

Yes Please! Another one for Yorkshire.


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2014)

*North East*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Marshy77
Lump


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2014)

Stick me down mate.


----------



## the hammer (May 3, 2014)

Put me down mate, can you suggest a decent hotel where she can have the massage, pampering bit, that doesn't sell peroni.
Haha cheers


----------



## drawboy (May 3, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Put me down mate, can you suggest a decent hotel where she can have the massage, pampering bit, that doesn't sell peroni.
Haha cheers
		
Click to expand...

I can recommend a place that does pampering massaging and doesn't sell peroni........but it isn't a hotel


----------



## snell (May 3, 2014)

I would be well up for this.........but its on our lasses birthday


----------



## MGL (May 3, 2014)

Put me down for it. Can I suggest red and white tops for the NE lads after today!


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2014)

North East

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL

Yorkshire

2Blue
Drawboy
Marshy77
Lump
the Hammer


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Put me down mate, can you suggest a decent hotel where she can have the massage, pampering bit, that doesn't sell peroni.
Haha cheers
		
Click to expand...

Wynyard Hall - not cheap but very nice!


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2014)

snell said:



			I would be well up for this.........but its on our lasses birthday 

Click to expand...


And? :temper:


----------



## Khamelion (May 4, 2014)

MGL said:



			Put me down for it. Can I suggest red and white tops for the NE lads after today!
		
Click to expand...

Stick me down Bri.


----------



## 2blue (May 4, 2014)

You can put Bali down for this & with a Sunday overnight at the HillCarter Hotel in Hartlepool http://www.laterooms.com/en/hotel-reservations/156474_hillcarter-hotel-hartlepool.aspx for Â£55 twin room then a Â£25 round at Seaton Carew Links [10th oldest Club in England] ...  3 Tee times are booked at 10am.
Is anybody else up for this?:fore:
*Mon at SeatonCarew*
2Blue
Bali


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2014)

*North East*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Marshy77
Lump
the Hammer
Bali


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 4, 2014)

Yep, I'm all for that Hobbit - spoke to Khamelion yesterday, so no doubt he will be up for it then - will be good practice before we head doon south for the Help the Heroes day :lol:


----------



## snell (May 4, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			And? :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Haha!

Its not worth the hassle!


----------



## bozza (May 4, 2014)

Aye stick me down for the North East mob.


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2014)

*North East*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Marshy77
Lump
the Hammer
Bali


----------



## Wayman (May 5, 2014)

Come on shag get some names up


----------



## Kellfire (May 5, 2014)

In for NE.


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Marshy77
Lump
the Hammer
Bali


----------



## tyke (May 5, 2014)

I'm in, obviously Yorkshire


----------



## tyke (May 5, 2014)

2blue said:



			You can put Bali down for this & with a Sunday overnight at the HillCarter Hotel in Hartlepool http://www.laterooms.com/en/hotel-reservations/156474_hillcarter-hotel-hartlepool.aspx for Â£55 twin room then a Â£25 round at Seaton Carew Links [10th oldest Club in England] ...  3 Tee times are booked at 10am.
Is anybody else up for this?:fore:
*Mon at SeatonCarew*
2Blue
Bali
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for this as well dave


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Marshy77
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
Tyke


----------



## 2blue (May 5, 2014)

Some of us are looking to extend the weekends golf a little.
Let me know if you also fancy a Sunday overnight at the HillCarter Hotel in Hartlepool http://www.laterooms.com/en/hotel-re...artlepool.aspx for Â£55 twin room then a Â£25 round at Seaton Carew Links [10th oldest Club in England] ... 3 Tee times are booked at 10am.
Is anybody else up for this? Locals are welcome just for the golf :fore:
*Mon at SeatonCarew*
2Blue
Bali
Tyke


----------



## the hammer (May 6, 2014)

Bri, is this now deffo happening ,hotel have come up with a reasonable price, but just want to confirm before booking.cheers


----------



## Hobbit (May 6, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Bri, is this now deffo happening ,hotel have come up with a reasonable price, but just want to confirm before booking.cheers
		
Click to expand...

The date/booking has been made with the club. Lack of players is the only thing that would cancel it, and it looks like we've enough to play already.

How much did you get the hotel for?


----------



## the hammer (May 6, 2014)

Sunday driver price -without the golf!


----------



## LanDog (May 13, 2014)

I would be up for this and play for the Yorkshire half, if anyone is driving through Headingley and could collect me on the way through it'd be much obliged


----------



## Marshy77 (May 13, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I would be up for this and play for the Yorkshire half, if anyone is driving through Headingley and could collect me on the way through it'd be much obliged
		
Click to expand...

LanDog, I can go through Headingley and pick you up on the way.


----------



## LanDog (May 13, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			LanDog, I can go through Headingley and pick you up on the way.
		
Click to expand...

That would work great if you can, thanks, and of course if theres room for me, cheers


----------



## Marshy77 (May 13, 2014)

LanDog said:



			That would work great if you can, thanks, and of course if theres room for me, cheers
		
Click to expand...

Yes no problem at all.

Are you a member at Horsforth?


----------



## LanDog (May 13, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Yes no problem at all.

Are you a member at Horsforth?
		
Click to expand...

Not Horsforth, Cookridge, well my University has Cookridge memberships and I get to play for free!


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza
Kellfire
*
Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Marshy77
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
Tyke
LanDog


----------



## 2blue (May 15, 2014)

You can now add Mark from Alwoodley
And we still have....

*Mon at SeatonCarew*
2Blue
Bali
Tyke


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Marshy77
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
Tyke
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry guys I'm going to have to pull out of this, just found out the Mrs is away that weekend.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 3, 2014)

Need a few more Yorkies. What's the problem lads, scared of a good hiding?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2014)

As with the last one we had, I can play for t' Yarkshire if they don't have the numbers.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 3, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
Tyke
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)


----------



## iand (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok I'm in
Got to Hobbit and his boys a beating.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 3, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza
Kellfire
*
Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
Tyke
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 3, 2014)

iand said:



			Ok I'm in
Got to Hobbit and his boys a beating.
		
Click to expand...

Well there's easy points for the North east :ears:


----------



## iand (Jun 3, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Well there's easy points for the North east :ears:
		
Click to expand...

not the way your playing round your own track!!! Lol


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2014)

iand said:



			not the way your playing round your own track!!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

With this form I'll be off 10 by Sept... that's assuming I've not run out of golf balls


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 4, 2014)

That'll be the Kraxx hoodoo coming out of the SLDR. it's looking for a sacrifice. Get some cheap TM balls and lighter fluid







set a lite and you'll be okay


----------



## tyke (Jun 6, 2014)

Unfortunately I am going to have to pull out of this weekend guys, gutted, but it is my niece's wedding that weekend in Chippenham and I have been told that I am attending


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 7, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand


----------



## beggsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Put me down for this as a maybe it's finals weekend at our place touch wood I'm in the final will know better over next couple of weeks


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 8, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand
Beggsy


----------



## larrytee (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Iam new to this forum but Iam interested in this meet could you please give me some more info and how to contact someone who is running the NE team. Thanks larrytee


----------



## MGL (Jun 13, 2014)

larrytee said:



			Hi Iam new to this forum but Iam interested in this meet could you please give me some more info and how to contact someone who is running the NE team. Thanks larrytee
		
Click to expand...

Send a PM to Hobbit as he's the organiser. Welcome aboard!


----------



## MGL (Jun 13, 2014)

Hobbit - I suggest the team colours for the NE guys should be 'Spicy Orange and Gunmetal Grey'


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 13, 2014)

MGL said:



			Hobbit - I suggest the team colours for the NE guys should be 'Spicy Orange and Gunmetal Grey' 

Click to expand...

GG Millards all around then


----------



## Wayman (Jun 13, 2014)

MGL said:



			Hobbit - I suggest the team colours for the NE guys should be 'Spicy Orange and Gunmetal Grey' 

Click to expand...

Red for sunderland I say


----------



## MGL (Jun 13, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			GG Millards all around then 

Click to expand...

Yes why not.

I've got mine already!! Show's how committed I am to the team. I got a hat to match as well!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 13, 2014)

MGL said:



			Yes why not.

I've got mine already!! Show's how committed I am to the team. I got a hat to match as well!!
		
Click to expand...

and a white belt ..... :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jun 13, 2014)

larrytee said:



			Hi Iam new to this forum but Iam interested in this meet could you please give me some more info and how to contact someone who is running the NE team. Thanks larrytee
		
Click to expand...

Hi Larry....(Dave from HDIDo)  glad to see you've found your way here OK...  main info is on Hobbit's first post...  just collecting names at the moment...  he'll let us know when deposits are needed


----------



## Wayman (Jun 13, 2014)

2blue said:



			Hi Larry....(Dave from HDIDo)  glad to see you've found your way here OK...  main info is on Hobbit's first post...  just collecting names at the moment...  he'll let us know when deposits are needed
		
Click to expand...

Dave is the brancepeth lot coming along?


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 16, 2014)

A month to go before the north east retain the trophy. A little taster today with the mighty Boro taking on "dirty" Leeds!!

Anymore Yorkies fancy coming up for a beating??

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Khamelion
Bozza
Kellfire
Larrytee

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand
Beggsy


----------



## Lump (Aug 16, 2014)

When are you wanting monies from us?


----------



## 2blue (Aug 16, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			A month to go before the north east retain the trophy. A little taster today with *the mighty Boro taking on "dirty" Leeds!!*

Anymore Yorkies fancy coming up for a beating??
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear Bri....  I just knew that was asking for trouble from the BC-Haters.

Am afraid we've lost Bali in our team so will chasing up at our place to see if I can summon up some more players.

Craig...  sorry to say that the Brancepeth Hill-Billies aren't turning out. They sent this message :sbox: :sbox: ...  you make sense of it!!

LanDog...  I can give you a lift from Headingley if needed... let me know.

It looks like the Monday at Seaton Carew is a no goer so will cancel the Tee-times unless I hear something on here very soon.

Larry...  are you up for this???  Yorkshire has a place for you in their side, we have lots of 'Plastic Tykes' in there


----------



## bozza (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd forgot about this! Still ok for it though.

Let us know when you want the money and I'll get it sent to you.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 17, 2014)

Rev it up.


----------



## LanDog (Aug 17, 2014)

2blue said:



			LanDog...  I can give you a lift from Headingley if needed... let me know.
		
Click to expand...

That'd be much appreciated, 2Blue, we can  arrange it closer to the time sure


----------



## larrytee (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi dave
 unfortunately I'll be away at work, and don't get back until the 24th Sept.

regards
larry


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Up,

I'm going to have to drop out of this one, I'm afraid, Bri I've PM'd you. Sorry guys.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep, i'm free, sorry for the late response but stick my name down


----------



## bozza (Aug 27, 2014)

Is this still going ahead? 

Just that I've had a offer to play elsewhere if it's not and need to let them know.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2014)

This is definitely on!


----------



## 2blue (Aug 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			This is definitely on!
		
Click to expand...

Yep.....  we're coming but struggling to get enough Tykes...  plastic or real!!
Have cancelled the Seaton Tee times for the Monday as there was insufficient interest.
Bri.....  can you post an up to date list?


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand
Beggsy

I'll take the money on the day, so please make every effort to honour your commitment to play. I'm sure you don't want your team mates coughing up for the meal that will be ordered on your behalf.


----------



## LanDog (Aug 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand
Beggsy

I'll take the money on the day, so please make every effort to honour your commitment to play. I'm sure you don't want your team mates coughing up for the meal that will be ordered on your behalf.
		
Click to expand...

Because I'm only an honourary Yorkshireman, I can switch allegiances to the otherwise if the other side are short of players


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Because I'm only an honourary Yorkshireman, I can switch allegiances to the otherwise if the other side are short of players
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dog. There's a few of us foreigners in the teams - Beezerk and I are both Yorkshiremen playing for NE. And MGL is from Essex!!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 27, 2014)

Go on then stick me down for this since it i wint be doing anything in my order of merit this year, for the yorkies btw.  thatâ€™s if there space for me.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
MGL
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Lump
the Hammer
Bali
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand
Beggsy
Chiefi0

I'll take the money on the day, so please make every effort to honour your commitment to play. I'm sure you don't want your team mates coughing up for the meal that will be ordered on your behalf.


----------



## MGL (Aug 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Cheers Dog. There's a few of us foreigners in the teams - Beezerk and I are both Yorkshiremen playing for NE. *And MGL is from Essex!!*

Click to expand...

**** *** !


----------



## 2blue (Aug 27, 2014)

Post 67 Bri......  Bali is not coming 
But glad to welcome Chiefi0 :whoo::whoo: are Wes & Dave joining you??


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 28, 2014)

Looking forward to the meet - Handicap is now 11, but plenty of time for that to go north before then ne:


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 28, 2014)

Kraxx68 said:



			Looking forward to the meet - Handicap is now 11, but plenty of time for that to go north before then ne:
		
Click to expand...

Mine's gone so far north its got hypothermia! Now off 6...


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Cheers Dog. There's a few of us foreigners in the teams - Beezerk and I are both Yorkshiremen playing for NE. And MGL is from Essex!!
		
Click to expand...




MGL said:



			**** *** !
		
Click to expand...

Went fishing and caught big one!! Sorry Nicky, we know you're really a Magpie...


----------



## bozza (Aug 28, 2014)

Got someone who is up for playing in this if we need more people to make numbers up? 

He's a Yorkshireman but will play for either side if need be.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Mine's gone so far north its got hypothermia! Now off 6...
		
Click to expand...

Don't blame the driver


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 28, 2014)

bozza said:



			Got someone who is up for playing in this if we need more people to make numbers up? 

He's a Yorkshireman but will play for either side if need be.
		
Click to expand...

There's currently 8 NE 'v' 10 Yorks... we need bodies


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't think Dave has got cover for that weekend hence no signed up


----------



## bozza (Aug 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			There's currently 8 NE 'v' 10 Yorks... we need bodies
		
Click to expand...

Well Pete will play for the NE team if we need him then? 

He's off 18.


----------



## MGL (Aug 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Went fishing and caught big one!! Sorry Nicky, we know you're really a Magpie...
		
Click to expand...

I ain't rising to the bait on that one ;-)


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 29, 2014)

2blue said:



			Post 67 Bri......  Bali is not coming 
But glad to welcome Chiefi0 :whoo::whoo: are Wes & Dave joining you??
		
Click to expand...

nope, unfortunately they can't make that weekend.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 29, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			nope, unfortunately they can't make that weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Ah..  shame. However theres 4 of us from N Leeds so we maybe able to lift share....  Will ring you nearer the time.
Also just wondering if MAGC have asked you young'uns to fork up more cash?? We've a lot making enquiries at Wike.


----------



## the hammer (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry fellas,I'm not going to make it. Was looking forward to it as well. apologies.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 6, 2014)

Bri......   I have some prizes for nearest the pin etc
Still needing some more Tykes for our team:whoo:ne::whoo:


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2014)

bozza said:



			Well Pete will play for the NE team if we need him then? 

He's off 18.
		
Click to expand...

Now off 16...


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 11, 2014)

Small cut for me as well, off 18 now.


----------



## bozza (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking forward to this, hope this weather lasts for another week.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 11, 2014)

Is this still going ahead?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 11, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Is this still going ahead?
		
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## Wayman (Sep 11, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			yes
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff me and beezerk just been talking about this tonight


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			yes
		
Click to expand...

Awesome


----------



## bozza (Sep 13, 2014)

Bri, do we need anymore for this? 

Just that I may be able to convince the old man if we are still short.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 13, 2014)

*North east*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
Bozza
Kellfire

*Yorkshire*

2Blue
Drawboy
Lump
LanDog
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand
Beggsy
Chiefi0

Currently, we have 7 NE's 'v' 8 Yorkies. Maninblack pm'd last week to say he has another, which would give us 4 4balls. If we could get up to 20, brilliant. 18 would see a 2 ball out first. I'll do the draw on Wednesday, to give you all a chance to grab any late comers.

Don't forget, coffee and bacon butties on arrival, so please don't be late. 

And cash on the day, so definitely don't be late.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 13, 2014)

Cool, cheers Bri, look forward to seeing you and the guys :cheers:


----------



## bozza (Sep 13, 2014)

I know mine and Kellfired's mate Pete deffo wants to play and I'll see my old man today and that will make 18 if that's ok Bri?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 13, 2014)

bozza said:



			I know mine and Kellfired's mate Pete deffo wants to play and I'll see my old man today and that will make 18 if that's ok Bri?
		
Click to expand...


Bring 'em along. I'm seeing the pro tomorrow, and will say we need 5 tee times. That'll cover most eventualities. And Sunday afternoons are mega quiet... fitting on a few more isn't a problem.


----------



## bozza (Sep 13, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Bring 'em along. I'm seeing the pro tomorrow, and will say we need 5 tee times. That'll cover most eventualities. And Sunday afternoons are mega quiet... fitting on a few more isn't a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Ok no problem, I know Pete is a definite and my old man is 99% sure, he just has to check with the boss if she has planned anything. 

He's going to let me know for definite tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm going to be brain crushingly hungover, it seems to help,


----------



## bozza (Sep 14, 2014)

My dad is ok for this, Ken Robinson and he's off 26.


----------



## LanDog (Sep 15, 2014)

What's the format for play?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2014)

LanDog said:



			What's the format for play?
		
Click to expand...


If the same as last time it's 4BBB.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 16, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			If the same as last time it's 4BBB.
		
Click to expand...

Aye..... we played B/Ball Matchplay back in March @ Wike Ridge GC & lost by Half a point.
Bri, for the draw you can put me in though I'm very doubtful as I've injured my shoulder last Sun so if we have enough I'll be non-playing captain  
If I'm needed & fit enough to play then that's fine....  if not then we can have a 4 Ball that's 2 v 1 + a dummy player (would have to be Stableford for them & the match that has the Dummy player in it)....  always round its the more the merrier as playing formats can easily be sorted. 
I'll bring some nearest the pin markers & a couple of prizes....  Craig....  dinna forget the Trophy :ears:


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2014)

Aye anyone bringing something for prizes? I'll rustle something up.


----------



## LanDog (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm going to have to pull out of this, I've got an appointment through for a knee operation so I'm in Ireland and can't make it. Really, really sorry lads


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2014)

Any idea on first tee time yet? Things to organise.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 16, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Any idea on first tee time yet? Things to organise. 

Click to expand...

I think first Tee is at Noon...... High Noon for you guys :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Wayman (Sep 18, 2014)

When's the draw getting done for this


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm almost certainly out of this. Sorry for the last minute withdrawal but I've had to go home to Northern Ireland ASAP as my dad isn't well.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 18, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			I'm almost certainly out of this. Sorry for the last minute withdrawal but I've had to go home to Northern Ireland ASAP as my dad isn't well.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry t hear Kell, hope he gets well soon - will miss you


----------



## 2blue (Sep 18, 2014)

Wayman said:



			When's the draw getting done for this
		
Click to expand...

With a lot of last min drop-outs I'm not sure how the 'Match' as such is looking.....  could be just mix n match on the day for those that turn up.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 18, 2014)

Spoken to ManInBlack and have agreed to play for the North East Boys. PM sent to Hobbit.
Game on

:thup::swing:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jensen said:



			Spoken to ManInBlack and have agreed to play for the North East Boys. PM sent to Hobbit.
Game on

:thup::swing:
		
Click to expand...

Good on yer!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 18, 2014)

*Northeast*

Hobbit
Wayman
Maninblack
Kraxx68
Beezerk
Bozza
Jensen
Bozza's Boss
Bozza'a mate

*Yorkshire*

Drawboy
Lump
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand
Beggsy
Chiefi0

Currently 15 names. Another one would help. Also, depending on the final number. Beezerk & I may play for our native Yorkshire, the County Champions!  Dave (2blue) is injured following a spectacular bowling display, but will be turning up with pom-poms to cheer on the white roses.

Anyone wanting to bring along the odd prize, please do so.

The draw will be done tomorrow night. 

Tee off at 12 noon, with the last group going off approx 25 mins later. Course is in cracking nick, especially the greens. And the food is spot too.


----------



## bozza (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll ask around tomorrow and see if I can get someone else to make it 16. 

Weather looks ok for Sunday to.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 19, 2014)

My brothers plans have changed so he can play on Sunday for the yorkies to bring us up to 16.  Are we going to travel up together 2blue?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 19, 2014)

Whoops! I've just found a 16th too. What do we do? Bring him along in case of a no show? Please tell me someone, I'll be speaking to him later today.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 19, 2014)

Guys, bring 'em both. We can always change the format so that the aggregate score of all 17 make up the overall team result, with some creative accounting on my part. Alternatively, the Yorks 'v' northeast match could be held over, and we can run this as a singles outing.

There's always options...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 19, 2014)

We'd still need at least one North East turncoat to bolster God's own county team!


----------



## bozza (Sep 19, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			We'd still need at least one North East turncoat to bolster God's own county team!
		
Click to expand...

If my wage demands are met I may be available for transfer


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 19, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			We'd still need at least one North East turncoat to bolster God's own county team!
		
Click to expand...

No probs with me playing for my home county, don't mind either way.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 19, 2014)

*Northeast*

Wayman
Maninblack
Maninblack's mate
Kraxx68
Beezerk
Bozza
Jensen
Bozza's Boss
Bozza'a mate

*Yorkshire*

Hobbit
Drawboy
Lump
Mark (Alwoodley)
iand
Beggsy
Chiefi0
Wes

*CheerLeaderTeam*
2Blue :whoo:

Think this may be about right....  adjust the 'turn coats' as you see fit


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 20, 2014)

So as motivations go, just watched Miracle at Medinah, then listening to Olazabal's speech always gives me goose bumps... â€œAll men die but not all men live â€“ you made me feel alive again this week"  :thup:   Bring on tomorrow ne:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 20, 2014)

With 17 names we have two options; if we have one no show, its 4x 4balls - but please, if anyone is thinking of dropping out don't just be a no-show. Post up on here. And our other option is singles stableford with all the scores added together.

Whatever happens we'll have individual stableford scores to 'divvy up' some prizes.

There is a very decent driving range and practice area for those that like to work up a sweat - don't ask me what it costs or whether its tokens or cash in a slot machine - I don't do practice.

A couple of etiquette points. Golf clothing for the course, but if you want to change to jeans, trainers and tee shirt afterwards, no problem at all. Mobile phones are permitted in the clubhouse and out on the course - just be aware of those around you if you use it out on the course.

I've asked for the yellow tees to be put out. Its long off the whites, and not much shorter off the yellows. So if the yellows are out, that's what we'll use.

Maninblack has arranged a photographer, weather permitting. Photo's of your exquisite swings etc will be available for a small fee - the money going to the H4H day next week. And anyone wishing to make a donation to the charity, there's RickG's H4H thread or give it to one of the guys who are going down there, e.g. 2Blue, Kraxx66666666, or me.

I'll be there from about 10:30, and I'll be sat with a load of cards and the 'black book.' Please cough up your entry money BEFORE you disappear off to the practice area. I'd like it all in and paid to the club at least 30 mins before the first group tee off.

Looking forward to seeing you all. Anyone who has the urge to donate a prize for the day, please do so.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good stuff Brian, looking forward to it.  I have a sleeve of balls that I can throw in for a prize.


----------



## bozza (Sep 20, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			With 17 names we have two options; if we have one no show, its 4x 4balls - but please, if anyone is thinking of dropping out don't just be a no-show. Post up on here. And our other option is singles stableford with all the scores added together.

Whatever happens we'll have individual stableford scores to 'divvy up' some prizes.

There is a very decent driving range and practice area for those that like to work up a sweat - don't ask me what it costs or whether its tokens or cash in a slot machine - I don't do practice.

A couple of etiquette points. Golf clothing for the course, but if you want to change to jeans, trainers and tee shirt afterwards, no problem at all. Mobile phones are permitted in the clubhouse and out on the course - just be aware of those around you if you use it out on the course.

I've asked for the yellow tees to be put out. Its long off the whites, and not much shorter off the yellows. So if the yellows are out, that's what we'll use.

Maninblack has arranged a photographer, weather permitting. Photo's of your exquisite swings etc will be available for a small fee - the money going to the H4H day next week. And anyone wishing to make a donation to the charity, there's RickG's H4H thread or give it to one of the guys who are going down there, e.g. 2Blue, Kraxx66666666, or me.

I'll be there from about 10:30, and I'll be sat with a load of cards and the 'black book.' Please cough up your entry money BEFORE you disappear off to the practice area. I'd like it all in and paid to the club at least 30 mins before the first group tee off.

Looking forward to seeing you all. Anyone who has the urge to donate a prize for the day, please do so.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it and think since we have 17 players a singles Stableford with all the scores added up would be a good idea. 

If I remember right the range took cash when I was there a year or so ago.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 20, 2014)

I better do me hair then....

Look forward to it, and thanks for your time in arranging this Bri


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2014)

Can't wait, had a great knock with Snell (Alan) this afternoon and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 20, 2014)

Gutted to be missing this, been looking forward to it for ages. Good luck all and have fun.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Gutted to be missing this, been looking forward to it for ages. Good luck all and have fun.
		
Click to expand...

Missing you already Kell, hope your dad is feeling better...


----------



## beggsy (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry lads not been on much but won't be there as I'm working totally forgot about this


----------



## 2blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			With 17 names we have two options; if we have one no show, its 4x 4balls - but please, if anyone is thinking of dropping out don't just be a no-show. Post up on here. And our other option is singles stableford with all the scores added together.

Whatever happens we'll have individual stableford scores to 'divvy up' some prizes.

There is a very decent driving range and practice area for those that like to work up a sweat - don't ask me what it costs or whether its tokens or cash in a slot machine - I don't do practice.

A couple of etiquette points. Golf clothing for the course, but if you want to change to* jeans, trainers and tee shirt* afterwards, no problem at all. Mobile phones are permitted in the clubhouse and out on the course - just be aware of those around you if you use it out on the course.

I've asked for the yellow tees to be put out. Its long off the whites, and not much shorter off the yellows. So if the yellows are out, that's what we'll use.

Maninblack has arranged a photographer, weather permitting. Photo's of your exquisite swings etc will be available for a small fee - the money going to the H4H day next week. And anyone wishing to make a donation to the charity, there's RickG's H4H thread or give it to one of the guys who are going down there, e.g. 2Blue, Kraxx66666666, or me.

I'll be there from about 10:30, and I'll be sat with a load of cards and the 'black book.' Please cough up your entry money BEFORE you disappear off to the practice area. I'd like it all in and paid to the club at least 30 mins before the first group tee off.

Looking forward to seeing you all. Anyone who has the urge to donate a prize for the day, please do so.
		
Click to expand...

Oh...  so no Shell-suits.... now see why the Brancepeth HillBillies are missing :smirk:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 21, 2014)

beggsy said:



			Sorry lads not been on much but won't be there as I'm working totally forgot about this
		
Click to expand...

Do you know if Wayne is coming??....can't contact him


----------



## Wayman (Sep 21, 2014)

Safe journey all

Bring your sunglasses nice and bright outside


----------



## bozza (Sep 21, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Safe journey all

Bring your sunglasses nice and bright outside 

Click to expand...

The weather or your outfit!? Haha.


----------



## moogie (Sep 21, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day fellas
Look forward to hearing all about it

Especially to see some pics......
As apparently Mr Wayman has a "belter" of a shirt on today......


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 21, 2014)

Owch my eyes 
Great day again, massive thanks to Bri for arranging it and the food afterwards was sublime, course wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2014)

When I saw Craig in that shirt I thought he'd turned up to tarmac someone's drive!

Thanks again for a great day guys. I'll put up a decent review when I've had time to ease my old aching limbs.

Stu, you're a stuffy... 43pts, inc blobs.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 21, 2014)

Cheers to bri for sorting a great day really enjoyed it all  
Course the drink and food 

Loved it!!
Said to bee zero on way down if was closer would join holes 8,9,17 do me on that course


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 21, 2014)

Excellent day, great course, lovely meal, good company. Nice to meet you all & thanks to Hobbit for organising it.


----------



## Lump (Sep 21, 2014)

A huge thank you to all that played today and Bri for organising it. I've not enjoyed a round as much for some time. Great company from Bill aka maninblack and Stu aka Kraxx (Who played out his skin to shoot a gross 77!). Another huge thank you to Bill and his young son for the photos (Bank card at the ready for the online versions).

We lost out again for the trophy but made a tighter game of it this time round. It must be those dodgy N.E handicaps??:lol:
For anyone that dropped out, you missed a cracking day. The course, surroundings, company and food where outstanding.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 21, 2014)

Lump said:



			Another huge thank you to Bill and his young *son* for the photos
		
Click to expand...

Grandson, but I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## bozza (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks to Bri and everyone else that helped arrange it. 

Enjoyable round with Bri and the sand monkey Abdul! Haha. 

Also the old man said he enjoyed his round, hopefully have him off a proper handicap before long!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 21, 2014)

Sounds like a cracking day, gutted to have missed it and as sods law dictates, even though I'm on-call, my phone never rang once all day.

Mind you being on-call and not being able to play, probably was a good thing as I've been full of snot and I didn't want to pass it on to Kraxx, I've got 5 days of golf coming up with him and having him cough, splutter, whinge, moan and gripe because of an ickle sniffle would be hell no man should have to suffer.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks to Brian and anyone else involved in arranging a cracking day.  It was great to meet and play with some more forumers.  Despite the result I enjoyed the course,with the whole set up being top notch.  The food was delicious including the yorkshire puds (morale victory for Yorkshire right there).  Look forward to the next one.  :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Brian, you organised a fantastic day, great course & facilities - that Roast beef & Yorkshire puddings certainty capped of a brilliant day - Thanks t Bill (MIB) & James (Lump) for a great threesome!! sounds wrong somehow... Good win for the Northeast, quite close again... Just hope I can take my form for the H4H day- See you there Bri & hope to see everyone again next year...


----------



## 2blue (Sep 22, 2014)

Such a shame I couldn't play but, as non-playing Captain, I did enjoy watching you guys 'stroke' & dig your way around Bri's course. Will defo be back up to give it a proper go myself before too long..... Bri, you got the guys an excellent deal especially with an outstanding roast dinner to boot..... WELL DONE!!
Congrats to the NE for holding on to the Trophy....  Well played.
Oh & Bill, I lost that slip of paper with the links to the piccies so could you stick it up here please :lol:


----------



## Lump (Sep 22, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/92076888@N08/with/15131663118

Bill has uploaded the Pics to Flickr. (Cheers Bill)


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 22, 2014)

Cheers Lump


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 23, 2014)

The teams! Great day, I can't wait to do it again.

The photos can be seen at https://www.flickr.com/photos/92076888@N08/sets/72157647475263127/ If anyone wants prints please contact me. You can have individual photos or two on one print. Help keep the kids away from the fireplace!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The teams! Great day, I can't wait to do it again.

The photos can be seen at https://www.flickr.com/photos/92076888@N08/sets/72157647475263127/ If anyone wants prints please contact me. You can have individual photos or two on one print. Help keep the kids away from the fireplace!

View attachment 12370

Click to expand...

Cheers Bill, some great action shots taken. Shame the ones of me are mostly the back of my head - how much did we raise on the day for the team & individual photo's?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 23, 2014)

Kraxx68 said:



			Cheers Bill, some great action shots taken. Shame the ones of me are mostly the back of my head - how much did we raise on the day for the team & individual photo's?
		
Click to expand...

I gave all the money raised to Hobbit, he should come on here soon & let us know. Paid my mercenary money grabbing grandson out of my own pocket, that was my contribution!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 23, 2014)

Kraxx68 said:



			Cheers Bill, some great action shots taken. Shame the ones of me are mostly the back of my head - how much did we raise on the day for the team & individual photo's?
		
Click to expand...

Anyway, the back of your head is very attractive, I always try to catch people's best side. (Please don't report this post, I've already had one infraction!)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



View attachment 12370

Click to expand...

Nice to see Wayman kept a low profile in that shirt! Is he Westwoods twin brother?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 23, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice to see Wayman kept a low profile in that shirt! Is he Westwoods twin brother? 

Click to expand...

As you can see it's the only overexposed part of the picture.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2014)

Some great photos there, and I can see exactly why I knocked my first tee shot into the trees


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Anyway, the back of your head is very attractive, I always try to catch people's best side. (Please don't report this post, I've already had one infraction!)
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, no I think a lot of people will agree with you ha ha


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 26, 2014)

What style!



Wayman, his golf might not have been outstanding but his top could be seen from space




Maninblack living up to his name




Kraxx cracks another




Lump, not looking as lumpy, now he's lost 3 stone.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 26, 2014)

Eeeeessshhhh!!!!
I shot 3over par which I thought was a canny nock


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Eeeeessshhhh!!!!
I shot 3over par which I thought was a canny nock
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I did you an injustice. Golf as sparkling as the top!


----------

